# 2013 allroad - initial impressions



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

I got a chance to spend just under an hour behind the wheel of the new 2013 allroad. This was one of the Euro-spec vehicles that spent some time in Park City, Utah with the U.S. Ski Team.

Styling









The thing is absolutely dynamite to look at in person. Pictures don't do this car justice. It's amazing that it shares styling with the A4 Avant... as the 'allroad' application simply finishes off the look of this car. From the front and rear brush guard that is made from real metal to the metal surrounds of the fog lights... it's nothing but eye-candy!!!










Interior:









Audi knocks one out of the park... again! The dash is absolutely first rate in its simplicity and execution. The materials feel right no matter what you touch. Audi also minimized the amount of the "looks like metal" plastic around the dash and it was completely the right thing to do. The new and improved instrument panel looks waaaaaay more upscale than the plastic crappy-finish currently surrounding the gauges in the current A4 setup.










The passenger cabin... both front and rear seats... is a nice place to hang out. The quality of the leather is very nice for a car at this price and the room in the back seat doesn't leave you packed in like a sardine.










One of the coolest things I liked about the allroad (yes, all lower case letters) is the rear turn signals. They flash amber even though they look red when not lit up. The big question is.... will that make it to the U.S. when the North American version arrives? I sure hope so... because it was a slick looking detail.










Now I know the allroad purists are all pissed off that this version doesn't have the height adjustable air suspension, but guess what folks... get over it... the allroad doesn't need it for the job it will do here in the U.S. If it had the option, it would way overprice it for the market and Audi wouldn't sell as many of these cars as I'm sure they're hoping. Audi made the right call.

This car is so good, it makes overlooking its ONE MAJOR FAULT possible. This is a HUGE MISTAKE in design. The adjustment handle for the tilt/telescoping steering wheel on the Euro-spec model is so far down the steering column it feels like you're reaching down to the brake pedal. The VW Jetta Sportwagen has a much better design for 15-thousand dollars less. Audi, if there is a way to fix that before coming to the U.S. this summer... I'd get 'er done!!!


That said... I love this car and the 2.0T engine is a great match for this car with a great balance of power and fuel economy.










So, how does it drive? Come on.. it's an Audi!! It felt like it was bolted to the road. The car was so tight it felt like it was carved from a single block of metal. No creaks, squeaks, rattles... nothing. Steering was tight and nicely weighted. Steering the car felt like a precision guided device. You point... it went... no fuss. It's spot on perfect.

As soon as my local dealership gets information on U.S. sales prices and arrival... I will be getting the paperwork done to put one in my driveway.


----------



## gsvr (Jul 19, 2004)

I like it.. perfect family car then any minivan or suv


----------



## blown5.0 (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks for the review!
Audi really is class leading on the interior front. Simple, elegant and the materials look top notch! 
While im not a fan of wagons at all, I can definitely appreciate why people do like them.
Only gripes I have with the car (and this is most Audis) is that hideous front end. Everytime I see it, I think of




Also, personally, ive never been a fan of the ride of most Audis so your positive description of it opposes my opinions on the general ride.

Thanks for the great review and pics!


----------



## kraut_pauer79 (Oct 27, 2004)

good review, one question: was the transmission Tiptronic or S-Tronic? Did you get to take it out in some good snow to see what it could do? What is the ride like, typical Audi-firm or is it a better balance this time?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

kraut_pauer79 said:


> good review, one question: was the transmission Tiptronic or S-Tronic? Did you get to take it out in some good snow to see what it could do? What is the ride like, typical Audi-firm or is it a better balance this time?


This was Euro-spec with the 7-speed S-Tronic. As for the ride... it was firm, but never jarring, jolting or uncomfotable... even with the Sport suspension which is what we were told was on this vehicle.


----------



## maverickar15 (Mar 7, 2011)

Any chance of this happening with 6 speed manual?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

maverickar15 said:


> Any chance of this happening with 6 speed manual?


It appears the 8-speed tiptronic auto is the only one coming to The States.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

maverickar15 said:


> Any chance of this happening with 6 speed manual?


Audi would be lucky to sell three allroads with sticks in NA. My first Audi was an Avant with a manual and the dealer said that it was the first manual Avant that they had ever sold. Such is life :facepalm:


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

I do not get this car, and I don't get where Audi is coming from sometimes. Yes, it's great to see them keep trying with selling wagon in the US, but sometimes, watching AoA product planning it's like watching a lower primate attempting to fornicate with a hard shelled tropical fruit.

Where the allroad should be a good idea, but once again, Audi makes product decisions in a vacuum. Consider that this car is on'y available with the 2.0T engine and only available with that miserable tiptronic transmission, essentially *making it a mechanical clone of the THREE THOUSAND DOLLAR CHEAPER Q5.* 

I love wagons, possibl to the point of irrational behavior, but I would have a hard time buying this car over an otherwise mechanically identical vehicle. "Gee that allroad is nice, but this Q5 sure is cheaper, and it drives the same!"

I'm also sick of hearing about how the 2.0T is "a great match" for this car. I don't want a "great match", I want a great engine. I want something that's faster than the Q5, handles better, has more power, and has a proper transmission and gets appreciably better fuel economy. A proper transmission has a third pedal, but in lieu of that, Audi could have at least put an S-tronic in the car to differentiate it on at least one level from the the cars on its own showroom floor. 

This car should have come with the 272 hp 3.0T and S-tronic transmission that everyone else in the world gets. As it sits right now, the car is a non-starter. It's not a competitve alternative to an SUV, even against other entries on the Audi lot, and people who want wagons will continue to walk away from Audi and over the the Benz and BMW lots where wagons can be had with more pwoer and a sporting transmission. Those with good financial sense who are also immune to ugly cars will contiune to go to the Subaru lots.


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

I have been watching the discussion re the 2013 allroad for the past few months. As a previous allroad owner as well as a current A4 Avant I am also keen to see the allroad here. I understand peoples frustration with the model choice BUT why oh why do i keep on seeing people asking for the 3.0T engine in the allroad when not even GERMANY gets that choice?? The 3.0TDi is the more likely option but is probably too expensive to make it an option for NA where wagons continue to struggle. We should be thankful we are seeing any form of allroad again. Maybe this is a baby step in the right direction 

Thank you Audi for bringing the allroad back. Now please get me a better dealership option available where I live!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

FractureCritical said:


> I'm also sick of hearing about how the 2.0T is "a great match" for this car. I don't want a "great match", I want a great engine. I want something that's faster than the Q5, handles better, has more power, and has a proper transmission and gets appreciably better fuel economy.



Before you trash the 2.0T in the allroad --- you really need to drive it. The allroad likely will handle better than the Q5, simply because of a lower center of gravity. As for gas mileage --- the allroad is expected to pull low to mid-30's on the highway.


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

TREGinginCO said:


> Before you trash the 2.0T in the allroad --- you really need to drive it. The allroad likely will handle better than the Q5, simply because of a lower center of gravity. As for gas mileage --- the allroad is expected to pull low to mid-30's on the highway.


I have the 2.0T in my current 2011 A4/6 speed manual and I have driven the same motor many times behind a tiptronic for my regular service loaner cars. I have also driven the q5 which only comes with the tiptronic. 

I get about 32 on the highway with my A4 and I have gotten as high as 34 on one long straight flat highway trip. I will buy you a burger at 5 guys if the allroad gets mid 30's with all the plastic glued to it and lifted 2 inches on sizable tires. The old avant was stickered at 31 mpg highway, same as my sedan, I doubt the new allroad will be any better. 

so in short, yes, I know the motor and the transmissions and the chassis. the new allroad is not competitive. Audi gave us a half-arse attemt at upping the wagon game, and when it fails, they will shrug and just pull all wagons from the US market.


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

SoSuMi said:


> Audi would be lucky to sell three allroads with sticks in NA. My first Audi was an Avant with a manual and the dealer said that it was the first manual Avant that they had ever sold. Such is life :facepalm:


would they fly off lots...no way. would it be nice to be able to order one...hell yes.

the lack of an option all together is why my next wagon will likely be a BMW.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

OLD-GTI said:


> would they fly off lots...no way. would it be nice to be able to order one...hell yes.
> 
> the lack of an option all together is why my next wagon will likely be a BMW.


Maybe in a year BMW will slip their new four-banger in the wagon... That would up the performance and improve gas mileage and it would likely have a manual option.

Anyhow, if the allroad does manage to sell, perhaps Audi will have a better engine offering. I think that the EA888 is entering its twilight years.


----------



## maverickar15 (Mar 7, 2011)

FractureCritical said:


> I do not get this car, and I don't get where Audi is coming from sometimes. Yes, it's great to see them keep trying with selling wagon in the US, but sometimes, watching AoA product planning it's like watching a lower primate attempting to fornicate with a hard shelled tropical fruit.
> 
> Where the allroad should be a good idea, but once again, Audi makes product decisions in a vacuum. Consider that this car is on'y available with the 2.0T engine and only available with that miserable tiptronic transmission, essentially *making it a mechanical clone of the THREE THOUSAND DOLLAR CHEAPER Q5.*
> 
> ...


Completely agreed 100%.

With the absence of S4 Avant, if AoA would offer an ruggedized version of S4 Avant, which is what you essentially described above, I would order one in heart beat. (better with a manual than S-tronic though ) It probably is actually better for me than regular S4 Avant, since I can beat it up more in the mountain roads without feeling guilty.

However as AoA doesn't offer such a wagon, BMW 328xi wagon with new turbo four and 6 speed manual stands at the top of my next car-to-buy list. For me I prefer Audi's styling over BMW but not enough to lose manual transmission and potentially more power.


----------



## cshecks (May 12, 2007)

*Looks awesome*

I'll be getting one possibly. 2.0T = decent milage + a little more clearance means this will be the perfect commuting/snowboarding car for me. Guess I may consider the BMW wagon if they release the new engine relatively soon.


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

i had my check book out when i first heard that we will get it here in NA, so as soon as it's ready to be ordered, i will sign that check! 

but after i found out that the manual transmission can't be had here in NA, all bets are off. 

bad move, AoA!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

That's too bad... as it really is an exceptionally nice vehicle.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

forma said:


> i had my check book out when i first heard that we will get it here in NA, so as soon as it's ready to be ordered, i will sign that check!
> 
> but after i found out that the manual transmission can't be had here in NA, all bets are off.
> 
> bad move, AoA!


 I had an '09 A4 Avant (same engine) and it was my first auto tranny car ever (out of around 19 vehicles). After around nine months I finally got over it and started to like shifting with the flippers as I kept it in the fake manual mode > 99% of the time. 

So what I'm suggesting is that an auto might not be the end of the world for you. I did have an APR state one flash done and the car was very peppy with excellent low end torque. 

Anyhow, it was my experience with that car that swung me over to owning a dsg-equipped car. 

Besides Audi would be lucky to sell more than three AllRoads with sticks. Such is life.


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

"finally got over it" means "making compromise" and i do not want to make such compromise when i am spending a good amount of money on something that i would be using everyday.

when i bought my A3, i test drove the DSG many times before i decided to stick to the stick. though the DSG is technologically more advanced and it shifts faster than a human, speed is not my priority when it comes to the pleasure and satisfaction of driving. i find the whole process of maneuvering the clutch, gas and the gear box a lot more engaging and rewarding than "playing a video game" on the road.

so no stick no go for me on the allroad.




SoSuMi said:


> I had an '09 A4 Avant (same engine) and it was my first auto tranny car ever (out of around 19 vehicles). After around nine months I finally got over it and started to like shifting with the flippers as I kept it in the fake manual mode > 99% of the time.
> 
> So what I'm suggesting is that an auto might not be the end of the world for you. I did have an APR state one flash done and the car was very peppy with excellent low end torque.
> 
> ...


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

forma said:


> ...so no stick no go for me on the allroad.


Well you could move to Europe  It's too bad that we tend to shun manuals over here. At least the Golf R crowd got a stick with the new R.

As for the Allroad, I might consider one if and when there's a better (newer) four cylinder engine option. That might mean a 2014 model. Right now I'm doing two cars with one being used primarily for hauling my kayak (Mazda 3 with a manual). My former Avant was a great kayak hauler but my TTS not so much


----------



## M this 2! (Feb 8, 2012)

REALLY you guys? yeah, the 3 series is SO, SO awesome in its wagon form!! You get a nice big 6 cylinder with a whopping 230 hp. But that's not it, wait for it.............and an amazing 200 lbs/ft! You get an archaic awd system that is only so they can say "yeah, we sell awd too". So now you have an underpowered, poor gas mileage, crappy snow car that is small as sh!t inside.....oh, and ZF builds their auto transmission too. 

Ok, back to reality. NO ONE sells wagons in the US. We (as a country) just don't get it. The Brady Bunch ruined it for some more time to come still. So on a car that sells poorly, it makes sense to offer it in one transmission instead of two and save on money spend on crash test, epa tests, etc. SO Audi has decided to offer a very cool looking, very cool driving Avant, that also brings back an iconic model. They know tons won't sell, but they will sell fine as is and bring attention to the brand. If it does better than expected..........it might open their eyes to giving us the S4 Avant again! We need that WAY more than a faster Allroad! We do not need a fast 3.0T Allroad! It's like a G55 Merc....Really, you need 469hp in your fruggin military box??? As it stands, there is not a cooler wagon out there for the niche this one is intended to live in.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Now that the order guide is out.... I pulled the trigger and ordered my new allroad on Friday. Now we're hoping it will be here in June.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

TREGinginCO said:


> Now that the order guide is out.... I pulled the trigger and ordered my new allroad on Friday. Now we're hoping it will be here in June.


You expect a June delivery for a 2013?...Ha! We shall see 

In spite of all the bitching about the wrong engine, no manual... blah, blah, blah... I bet it will be a very nice ride. And that little bit of extra ground clearance could be a plus, based on your handle (Colorado).

I miss my '09 Avant and might do an Allroad in a year or so as well.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Audi corporate says pre-orders to arrive in June and general release late summer.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

TREGinginCO said:


> Audi corporate says pre-orders to arrive in June and general release late summer.


If that's the situation, then you will be at the front (or nearly) of the line for the NA release. Luckily this model has been out long enough in Europe for any needed beta testing.

Oh, and save up some coin for an ECU reflash. I had one on my '09 Avant and really liked the extra kick.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Very excited about this weekend. I'm getting to take my dealer's launch edition allroad for an extended test drive. I will have it for most of the weekend.... returning it Monday morning.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Spent most of the weekend with the allroad... and I'm really impressed with the U.S. version.

LIKES:
I like the 8-speed transmission ---- A LOT!!! I like it even more than the 7speed S-Tronic in the Euro version. You hit the gas... the transmission goes right to the correct gear and doesn't waste any time getting there.

Steering is very nicely weighted. Light at slow speeds and just the right amount of heft at cruising speed.

Both kiddos car seats (one booster... one complete system for a newborn) fit nicely in the back seats.

The MMI is so easy to navigate around. Within a couple of hours you can easily get to diffents menus with nearly no "eye time" away from the road.

The thing is rock solid and feels even more ambitious than the Euro version.

The new, revised front end and updated DRL's are dynamite!!!!!!!

DISLIKES:
I was really hoping the rear turn signals would flash amber like the Euro version... but everything back there is a VERY, VERY BRIGHT red. Maybe a little hacking around with a VAG-Com will find the coding to change that.

The location of the handle to adjust the steering wheel is still too far down the steering column... but it is closer than the Euro version I drove ---- can't figure that one out.



I am really, really excited now for mine to get here.... because it really is a stellar vehicle.


And one more thing.... it's favorite highway cruising speed is 90mph. No matter how light you are on the throttle... this thing likes to get to that speed and hang out there.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

Nice that you had some seat time prior to delivery. Did the allroad list much in the corners? I had an '09 Avant with the sports suspension. It really stayed flat through the corners. OTOH, it wasn't exactly the best when the pavement went third world, which sometimes happens when getting to a kayak launch site.

My current kayak hauler is fine but it ain't no Audi.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

There is an available sports suspension ---- this one did NOT have it.

It's very flat in the corners ---- very sticky. Great road feel without feeling like you're going to shake your dental work loose!!!!

It's really a terrific vehicle.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

TREGinginCO said:


> There is an available sports suspension ---- this one did NOT have it.
> 
> It's very flat in the corners ---- very sticky. Great road feel without feeling like you're going to shake your dental work loose!!!!
> 
> It's really a terrific vehicle.


I'm gonna have to give one a test drive the next time I stop by the dealer. Thanks for the update.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Oy.... just got an update on when my vehicle is going to arrive.


It's scheduled for production starting July 9th.

Expected arrival at my dealership: Second week of August.


This is turning into an exercise in patience!!!! :facepalm:


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

TREGinginCO said:


> Oy.... just got an update on when my vehicle is going to arrive.
> 
> 
> It's scheduled for production starting July 9th.
> ...


Well that sucks. But maybe the wait will make your summer seem longer, and that's a good thing:laugh:


----------



## kondoa (Sep 14, 1999)

Did you happen to notice what the gas mileage was like on your weekend long test drive?

The EPA estimate of 20 city and 27 highway seem low.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

I think the EPA estimates are low --- and I'm glad you asked... because just today I calculated the fuel I used and came up with the following number.

28 MPG

I drove about 90-percent highway.... speeds between 75mph and 90mph.

This was with a car that only had 415 miles on the odometer.

I truly believe this thing will be capable of 31 or 32mpg on the highway as the engine breaks in.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Well.. it looks like I'm going to have to sell my current car outright as my dealership and I are pretty far apart.

Fortunately it likely won't be an issue as the Sportwagen TDI is a very desirable vehicle here in these parts of the world.


----------



## kondoa (Sep 14, 1999)

Your gas mileage sounds encouraging especially when driving at those speeds. I don't normally drive at 90mph, but 70mph is fairly typical. I was worried that the EPA highway test was equivalent to 55mph so driving faster would make it even worse. 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

At 75mph the engine is loafing at 1800rpms in 8th gear. Amazing.


----------



## kondoa (Sep 14, 1999)

This might be the wrong thread to ask this, but I was wondering what made you decide to trade in your Jetta Sportwagen TDI for the allroad. 

I have a 99 Passat wagon and I'm debating between getting a fuel efficient wagon like the Jetta Sportwagen or a more upscale wagon like the allroad. Or an Acura TSX wagon which is priced in between the two. Some of you may not like the Acura, but compared to my 99 Passat it should still get better acceleration and mileage. 

The 99 Passat runs ok, but uses up oil like crazy.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

kondoa said:


> This might be the wrong thread to ask this, but I was wondering what made you decide to trade in your Jetta Sportwagen TDI for the allroad.
> 
> I have a 99 Passat wagon and I'm debating between getting a fuel efficient wagon like the Jetta Sportwagen or a more upscale wagon like the allroad. Or an Acura TSX wagon which is priced in between the two. Some of you may not like the Acura, but compared to my 99 Passat it should still get better acceleration and mileage.
> 
> The 99 Passat runs ok, but uses up oil like crazy.


The JSW was perfect for us as a family of three. My wife and I didnt think we were going to be able to have a second child. Then... last August.... wife got pregnant.

The allroad is 9-inches longer, three inches wider and more seat room in the back. Couple that with Quattro... It is all the benefits of an SUV without a huge hit in the gas mileage department. Plus... the allroad is bad-ass!!!!!!


----------



## kondoa (Sep 14, 1999)

Congratulations! I'm in the same boat/car. I also have two kids.

I agree. The allroad looks sweet! Now I just need to convince myself to spend the money. With options (pre+ & nav), tax, and license it will cost close to $50K.


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

kondoa said:


> Congratulations! I'm in the same boat/car. I also have two kids.
> 
> I agree. The allroad looks sweet! Now I just need to convince myself to spend the money. With options (pre+ & nav), tax, and license it will cost close to $50K.


my local dealer just got an allroad in stock and it's in the $50k+ range. The all-road is nice and all, but at $50k, you're playing in E-classe wagon territory, and those are bigger, faster, nicer, and have 3rd row seating.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Premium Plus --- with MMI+Nav and the Audi Key system is 48K.

I'm not getting NAV or the Audi key. Mine is just over 43k sticker.


----------



## kondoa (Sep 14, 1999)

The main reason I'm interested in the NAV package is for the rear view camera. 
It seems as that is standard on the Mercedes E350 wagon, but checking on Edmunds it looks as if the price is around $55K ("True Market Value") if I select just the standard package and metallic paint job. 

MSRP on an allroad with NAV & matching full paint job is around $48K. Maybe if I wait awhile I can get a price some where between MSRP and invoice ($45K).


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

kondoa said:


> The main reason I'm interested in the NAV package is for the rear view camera.
> It seems as that is standard on the Mercedes E350 wagon, but checking on Edmunds it looks as if the price is around $55K ("True Market Value") if I select just the standard package and metallic paint job.
> 
> MSRP on an allroad with NAV & matching full paint job is around $48K. Maybe if I wait awhile I can get a price some where between MSRP and invoice ($45K).


I didn't say it was cheaper, just that it was in the same territory.

If you wanted cheaper, then look at the Q5, which ironically is also more powerful, since it's the first Audi we'll get with the revised 2.0T, and it looks like we'll be getting the 3.0 TDI for it, too. 

don't get me wrong here, I love the allroad, but I just don't understand how Audi expects to sell any of them when they go undercutting the car with another Audi model right on the same showroom floor.


----------



## Scirocco53 (Mar 9, 2002)

Just saw one of these at the dealer. Looks pretty hot. I am in complete agreement with other earlier posts. No third pedal, no business from me. I simply don't understand why I can't order an Audi wagon with a manual transmission.


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm bummed about the lack of stick shift as well. I wonder what % of drivers even know how to drive a manual in the US. 
I grew up in the rural south and mt is what everyone first learned on. Now I'm in NE where it seems like only enthusiasts know how to row their own gears. Maybe learning stick helps make enthusiasts??
In any case, I suppose car makers go with what sells. Still, the ar strikes me more as an enthusiasts ride than grocery getter.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

Manual drivers are a endangered species. The NA allroad market is likely to be very small and out of that 'select' group, the percent that would rock the stick probably not enough to tickle the bean counters at Audi.

I never wanted an auto until I took a few trips that involved a whole bunch of interstate stop n' go driving... as in many hours of it. Once I spent about three or more hours trying to cross Toronto in a manual Audi. It was back and forth between first and stop. My poor clutch was being worked the entire time. The outcome for me was that I became agnostic.:laugh:


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

SoSuMi said:


> Manual drivers are a endangered species. The NA allroad market is likely to be very small and out of that 'select' group, the percent that would rock the stick probably not enough to tickle the bean counters at Audi.
> 
> I never wanted an auto until I took a few trips that involved a whole bunch of interstate stop n' go driving... as in many hours of it. Once I spent about three or more hours trying to cross Toronto in a manual Audi. It was back and forth between first and stop. My poor clutch was being worked the entire time. The outcome for me was that I became agnostic.:laugh:


 I'm with you on the pita factor of city driving a stick. I'm in Boston and sometimes the mt wears on me after miles of stop n go traffic.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

My wife and I drove a new allroad yesterday, back to back with a 2.0 Q5. It has some pep to it for sure, APR flash will make it a blast. My have to trade in the Golf soon


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

16v said:


> My wife and I drove a new allroad yesterday, back to back with a 2.0 Q5. It has some pep to it for sure, APR flash will make it a blast. My have to trade in the Golf soon


 What are your impressions compared to the Q5?


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

Incrementalg said:


> What are your impressions compared to the Q5?


 The allroad had a lot more pep taking off from a stop or when pulling out to pass traffic (which is understandable due to the weight but you REALLY notice it). A stage 1 flash would make it a hoot!
My wife made an astute observation after about 2 minutes in the Q5: "it (interior design) feels old.. like I am driving my car ('06 3.2 A4 Avant)". The dash layout and placement of controls is very similar to the A4.
With the allroad drivers seat adjusted comfortably for me (6'2") my wife (5'9") was able to sit in the backseat behind me - something that wasn't possible in Q. 

We do like the Q5, don't get me wrong, but the porkiness and less interior space are aspects that push us towards the allroad - at this time.


----------

